# Taste, by Dessert Beauty (Jessica Simpson)



## seagreen55 (Jul 25, 2005)

I just got this in a swap on Makeupalley and all I can say is, too heavy on the coconut. It smells like $1.99 Banana Boat or Hawaiian Tropic Dark Tanning Oil, for gosh sakes! I was appalled at how heavily concentrated it was in the coconut, b/c the other scents--Tahitian vanilla, for example--sounded really interesting. Oh, well. Do not recommend to anyone over the age of 11.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmmm, must be body chemistry b/c mine smells just like vanilla.  I wish it smelled more like coconut.  Plus if my blood sugar is dropping, I can just lick my wrists.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 25, 2005)

Are you sure its not dreamy? Taste only has a slight hint of coconut, but dreamy is VERY coconutty...Taste actually smells kinda nice, I have all of em and the only one that smells like coconut to me is dreamy...
(chocolate coconut)

and 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_ Plus if my blood sugar is dropping, I can just lick my wrists.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Rofl!!


----------



## seagreen55 (Jul 25, 2005)

This is going to sound weird, but do the bottles for Dreamy and Taste look alike? Enough for someone to have switched the labels on them? I wonder if I ended up w/Dreamy and the person who sent it to me stuck the Taste sticker on it--b/c the little Taste decal was kind of crooked on it...


----------



## Shawna (Jul 26, 2005)

The bottles all look alike, but the colours are different.  Check them out at Sephora for comparison.  Taste is pink-tinted, and Dreamy is brown-tinted.  HTH


----------

